# VPN Netzwerk und mehrere Clients



## xtratz (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir mit meinen Kumpels ein VPN Netzwerk mit WinXP eingerichtet.
Einfach nur zum Zocken.

Das klappt auch ganz gut.

Allerdings immer nur mit einem Client.
Sobald ein zweiter aufs Netzwerk zugreifen möchte gehts nicht mehr.

Hat jemand ein Tipp was man da machen kann ?!.


Gruss und Danke.


----------



## webraccoon (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ja einen echten Server verwenden. WinXP lässt in seiner Eigenschaft nur eine VPN-Verbindung zur Zeit zu.

Gruss
webraccoon


----------

